# Norwegian: pronunciation of "o" - dependant on a dialect?



## Xander2024

Hello everyone,

I've been looking into the question of how to pronounce "o" in different words and I see that there are many rules and lots of exceptions. Could someone please tell me whether its pronunciation depends on a dialect or not? For example, "jod" is transcribed as [jod] in my textbook while a native speaker at Forvo.com says [jåd]. Are these two forms both acceptable or is one of them a dialect?

På forhånd takk.

 PS Dere kan skrive svar på norsk.


----------



## TomTrussel

Beklager, men jod er et ord jeg slett ikke er sikker på uttalen av, det er ikke ofte i bruk. Jeg tror jeg ville sagt [jådd] (kort vokal) eller [jod] (lang vokal), ikke [jåd]. Jeg er også veldig usikker på hvordan dette uttales på ulike dialekter.

Ellers er det stort sett 2 forskjellige uttaler av o i Oslo-dialektene, normal [o] som i "Ola Nordmann slo rompa" eller [å ]som i "og, forskjellige, forbannet, Olga, som, oppå"

Og så er det forskjeller i uttalen av ord skrevet med o i forskjellige dialekter. Hvilke regler som gjelder her, må du få lurt ut av noen andre er jeg redd 


TT


----------



## Xander2024

Mange takk for svaret, Tom.


----------



## kirsitn

Ja, det er forskjell på uttalen av o i ulike dialekter, men bare i enkelte ord. Sol uttales så vidt jeg vet som [sol] over hele landet, mens f.eks. torsdag uttales [torsdag] i noen dialekter og [tårsdag] i andre dialekter.


----------



## Xander2024

Takk for det, Kirsitn.


----------



## kirsitn

Jeg skal ikke si det helt sikkert, men jeg tror at o-lyden i ord som har lang [o] (som f.eks. sol, kjole, stol) uttales likt i alle dialekter, mens ord med kort o-lyd har større sannsynlighet for å kunne uttales med [o] eller [å] i forskjellige dialekter.


----------



## Xander2024

Yes, long "o" and short "o" is another challenge for me. There seem to be dozens of exceptions and I wish they gave a transcription for each word in Norwegian dictionaries, at least for those words that have an "o" in them. While we're at it, is "hos" pronounced [hås] eller [hos]? In my PDF manual someone wrote in pencil [hos], but an online translator says [hås].

På forhånd takk.


----------



## kirsitn

Hos is pronounced [hos] with a short [o] in all dialects that I can think of.


----------



## Xander2024

Tusen takk igjen, Kirsitn.


----------



## TomTrussel

Det er en generell regel for Oslo-dialektene at lang o uttales [o] med mindre den kommer foran v eller g, mens kort o gjerne uttales [å]  Det finnes mange unntak desverre. Jeg tror også at Kristin har rett i at ord som uttales med [å] oftere har forskjellig uttale i forskjellige dialekter. 

I utgangspunktet er [å] en arv fra gammelnorsk á (lang a) Denne har blitt til [å] de fleste steder, men til [ao] i f.eks Sogn og på Island

TT


----------



## Xander2024

Forstått, Tom. Takk skal du ha.


----------



## Ben Jamin

TomTrussel said:


> Det er en generell regel for Oslo-dialektene at lang o uttales [o] med mindre den kommer foran v eller g, mens kort o gjerne uttales [å]  Det finnes mange unntak desverre. Jeg tror også at Kristin har rett i at ord som uttales med [å] oftere har forskjellig uttale i forskjellige dialekter.
> 
> I utgangspunktet er [å] en arv fra gammelnorsk á (lang a) Denne har blitt til [å] de fleste steder, men til [ao] i f.eks Sogn og på Island
> 
> TT


Når du bruker transkripsjon i klammer [], så får du leseren til å tro at det anvendes IPA tegn mellom dem, mens du bruker så kalt "vanlig norsk fonetisk verdi", som forresten er tvetydig ([o]som i "bok" eller som i "stopp"?


----------



## TomTrussel

Ben Jamin said:


> Når du bruker transkripsjon i klammer [], så får du leseren til å tro at det anvendes IPA tegn mellom dem, mens du bruker så kalt "vanlig norsk fonetisk verdi", som forresten er tvetydig ([o]som i "bok" eller som i "stopp"?



Beklager, jeg prøvde bare å videreføre den måten OP brukte [o] og [å] for å beskrive nettopp forskjellen mellom o-lyden i f.eks "bok" og "stopp" Jeg er klar over at dette ikke er i samsvar med IPA tegnene.

TT


----------



## Xander2024

Ben, when I ask a question regarding Norwegian phonetics, I prefer to use the symbols that are used in my manuals. Not all of them use the IPA symbols though they do use the klammer []. Besides, isn't it more convenient to use "o" for [o], "å" for [å] and "u" for ?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Maybe it can be convenient, but we should try to avoid confusion. If it is clear enough that we limit the symbols to those describing Norwegian sounds, then "o" an "å" is good enough. A problem arises if one uses the square brackets, which may suggest that the signs inside them are IPA symbols. Then [o] corresponds rather to Norwegian "å". I suggest using [] for IPA, and "" for Norwegian phonetic notation (as you did in your posting that initiated the thread), if both may expected used in a thread/text.


----------



## Magb

We had a thread that touched on some of this stuff a while back: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1919146


----------



## Xander2024

Mange takk for the link, Magb.


----------

